# wie kann ich 1 einfache Servlet auf Internet Einrichten



## mehiii (31. Mrz 2008)

ich habe mein Programm offline getestet aber weiss nicht wie kann ich auf internet mein Servlet zu instalieren

kann mir jemand helfen


danke


----------



## foobar (1. Apr 2008)

Wo willst du deine Webanwendung denn installieren? Hast du einen VServer oder Webspace mit einem Servletcontainer (Tomcat, Jetty etc.)?


----------



## maki (1. Apr 2008)

Pass bloss auf dass du das Internet nicht löscht...


----------



## Niki (1. Apr 2008)

Verdammt, fünf Seiten die vor einer Stunde noch gingen sind schon weg, wahhh!  :shock:


----------



## mehiii (1. Apr 2008)

überall wo jave unterstuzt wird,  zb  chello.at oder  yahoo.

weil auf beiden server kann ich Applet hochladen.


----------



## SebiB90 (1. Apr 2008)

mehiii hat gesagt.:
			
		

> überall wo jave unterstuzt wird,  zb  chello.at oder  yahoo.
> 
> weil auf beiden server kann ich Applet hochladen.


applets werden lokal in der JVM des clients ausgeführt. 
der server muss dafür nix haben/können.

Servlet wird aber Serverseitig ausgeführt und es wird nen Java EE Server benötigt.


----------



## Niki (2. Apr 2008)

Ein ServletContainer wie Tomcat reicht auch. Man muss ja nicht mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen.


----------

